# [Essentials] Albums



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

Spoiler: Introduction



Judging by the popularity of the 'Rate the song...' thread, it would seem that GBAtemp generally enjoys music. There are a few other 'Music Essentials' threads but this one focuses specifically on albums, as I personally think they're more direct and specific than just saying 'go check out <i>x</i> band'.
The point difference between each category is going to start out very slight in this thread, because I'm not exactly sure how broad our taste in music is... and there is a <i>lot</i> of music out there... if this thread works then the point difference is likely to increase.
More categories will be added when necessary.





Spoiler: Rules - Read First!



In this thread, post albums (<i>and</i> the band(s) that made the album for simplicity) that you consider to be essential and absolutely necessary for all to hear! All genres are welcome - music is about discovery.
<p align=" " class="none">The necessary format for posting music is as follows:

<b>Album Title - Band/Artist - Genre.</b>

Sticking to this format makes it far easier to categorise albums posted.
If recommendations are not made in this format, they may be ignored.</p>Albums can be voted up or voted down; if they are voted up, they earn a higher place on the list; if they are voted down, they earn a lower place on the list.
If there are more negative posts than positive for any given album then it will be erased entirely from the list - but it can always be voted back on.
There is no post limit, but please don't edit existing posts as these edits are likely to go by unnoticed.
Please <i>do not</i> vote more than once for an album.
Danke.


<!--coloro:#9932cc--><span style="color:#9932cc"><!--/coloro--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->[Essentials] Albums<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->



Spoiler: Genre: Folk




<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Recommended Albums (3 - 4 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"></p>
<!--coloro:#ff00ff--><span style="color:#ff00ff"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Noteworthy Albums (1 - 2 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"><!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Shallow Grave</b> - The Tallest Man on Earth
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>The Wild Hunt</b> - The Tallest Man on Earth</p>





Spoiler: Genre: Metal




<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Recommended Albums (3 - 4 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"></p>
<!--coloro:#ff00ff--><span style="color:#ff00ff"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Noteworthy Albums (1 - 2 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"><!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>IV</b> - Led Zepplin</p>





Spoiler: Genre: Rock




<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Recommended Albums (3 - 4 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"></p>
<!--coloro:#ff00ff--><span style="color:#ff00ff"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Noteworthy Albums (1 - 2 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"><!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[2]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Dark Side of the Moon</b> - Pink Floyd
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>A Love of Shared Disasters</b> - Crippled Black Phoenix
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>Doolittle</b> - Pixies
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>F♯ A♯ ∞</b> - Godspeed You! Black Emperor
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>Is This It</b> - The Strokes
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven</b> - Godspeed You! Black Emperor
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Rebecca</b> - Wild and Honey
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Stupid Dream</b> - Porcupine Tree
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>The Wall</b> - Pink Floyd
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Wish You Were Here</b> - Pink Floyd
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>Young Team</b> - Mogwai
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>200 Tons of Bad Luck</b> - Crippled Black Phoenix
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1] <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><b>Source Tags & Codes</b> - …And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead</p>





Spoiler: Genre: Punk




<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Recommended Albums (3 - 4 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"></p>
<!--coloro:#ff00ff--><span style="color:#ff00ff"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Noteworthy Albums (1 - 2 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"><!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Closer</b> - Joy Division
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Turn on the Bright Lights</b> - Interpol
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Unknown Pleasures</b> - Joy Division</p>





Spoiler: Genre: Electronic




<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Recommended Albums (3 - 4 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"></p>
<!--coloro:#ff00ff--><span style="color:#ff00ff"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Noteworthy Albums (1 - 2 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"><!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>In Ghost Colours</b> - Cut Copy
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Moderat</b> - Moderat
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Swim</b> - Caribou
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>This Is Happening</b> - LCD Soundsystem</p>





Spoiler: Genre: Shoegaze




<!--coloro:#800080--><span style="color:#800080"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Recommended Albums (3 - 4 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"></p>
<!--coloro:#ff00ff--><span style="color:#ff00ff"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--fonto:Century Gothic--><span style="font-family:Century Gothic"><!--/fonto-->Noteworthy Albums (1 - 2 Votes)<!--fontc--></span><!--/fontc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<p align=" " class="none"><!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>A Place to Bury Strangers</b> - A Place to Bury Strangers
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Cryptograms</b> - Deerhunter
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Halcyon Digest</b> - Deerhunter
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Loveless</b> - My Bloody Valentine
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Microcastle</b> - Deerhunter
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Nowhere</b> - Ride
<!--coloro:#708090--><span style="color:#708090"><!--/coloro-->[1]<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <b>Susurrate</b> - The Ecstasy of Saint Theresa</p>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 22, 2011)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Led Zepplin - IV

May add others later.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 22, 2011)

Stupid Dream - Porcupine Tree

Its a great album, by a great band. They aren't really known very well around here, and they make some fantastic music! Give this and their other albums a listen - you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 22, 2011)

Rebecca - Wild & Honey


----------



## Paseek (Feb 22, 2011)

My fingers hurt from all this typing, I'll probably add more later

Post-rock:
Crippled Black Phoenix - A Love of Shared Disasters
Crippled Black Phoenix - 200 Tons of Bad Luck
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - F♯ A♯ ∞
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven
Mogwai - Young Team

Post-punk:
Interpol - Turn on the Bright Lights
Joy Division - Closer
Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures

Progressive rock:
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - The Wall

Electronic:
Caribou - Swim
Cut Copy - In Ghost Colours
Moderat - Moderat
LCD Soundsystem - This Is Happening

Alternative rock:
...And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead - Source Tags & Codes
The Strokes - Is This It
Pixies - Doolittle

Shoegaze:
Deerhunter - Cryptograms
Deerhunter - Microcastle
Deerhunter - Halcyon Digest
Ride - Nowhere
A Place to Bury Strangers - A Place to Bury Strangers
My Bloody Valentine - Loveless
The Ecstasy of Saint Theresa - Susurrate

Folk:
The Tallest Man on Earth - Shallow Grave
The Tallest Man on Earth - The Wild Hunt


----------



## xist (Feb 22, 2011)

This is going to be immense without some imposed order....might be an idea to do some basic genre divisions and require posters to write Album Title - Band - Genre too.


----------



## Goli (Feb 22, 2011)

capsule - Sugarless GiRL
capsule - PLAYER
capsule - KILLER WAVE
Perfume - ?
The Black Mages - The Black Mages 
The Black Mages - The Black Mages II: The Skies Above
The Black Mages - The Black Mages III Darkness and Starlight
Lady Gaga - The Fame
Lady Gaga - The Fame Monster
Amy Winehouse - Back to Black
Angela Aki - LIFE
Danni Carlos - Música Nova
Kate Nash - Made of Bricks


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

xist said:
			
		

> This is going to be immense without some imposed order....might be an idea to do some basic genre divisions and require posters to write Album Title - Band - Genre too.


You're right... perhaps it would be a good idea to create spoilers for each 'raw' genre and have separate lists under each?


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Absolution - Muse
Appetite for Destruction - Guns N' Roses
Them Crooked Vultures - Them Crooked Vultures
Badmotorfinger - Soundgarden
Nevermind - Nirvana
Diary - Sunny Day Real Estate
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Dookie - Green Day
Boston - Boston
Elephant - The White Stripes
Light Grenades - Incubus
Recovery - Eminem
Slash - Slash
Songs for the Deaf - Queens of the Stone Age
Parallel Lines - Blondie
Pinkerton - Weezer
X&Y - Coldplay


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 22, 2011)

My Chemical Romance - The Black Parade - Rock/Punk Rock/Emo(I hate this term, but use it if you must)
Green Day - American Idiot - Rock/Punk Rock
Foxy Shazam - Foxy Shazam - Rock?

I'm sure I'll have more later, but those are the best of the best of my library.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bump for suggestions about how this should work.
Clearly this is going to be huge with unlimited recommendations and the character limit for the original post will kick in after a short while.
Should the number of new recommendations be limited?
Think I'm off to bed for now. This thread was probably a bad idea :/.


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2011)

One topic per basic genre....sub-genre's within that individual topic


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

One topic per genre?
That would work. Good thinking! This is going to require some editing, though.
Wonder how I could tie them all into one topic for easy access 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xist (Feb 23, 2011)

Walk before you run. Pick one genre and start with that for a week, then move on to the next...you can put an editable index of links at the top of each topic.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha I think I missed 'run' altogether and skipped straight to flying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks for the help! I'm going to sleep now but I'll edit this fail of a topic or sort a new one out sometime soon. Organisation definitely isn't my strong point.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 23, 2011)

Only list albums that have been suggested by 2 or more members, and only create genre threads when this one becomes too large.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 23, 2011)

Muse:
Black Holes and Revelations - Muse - Rock/Alternative Rock
Absolution - Muse - Rock/Alternative Rock

Lady Gaga:
The Fame - Lady Gaga - Dance/Pop
The Fame Monster - Lady Gaga - Dance/Pop
Born this Way - Lady Gaga - Dance/Pop

Eminem:
The Slim Shady LP - Eminem - Rap
Relapse - Eminem - Rap
Recovery - Eminem - Rap

Pink Floyd:
Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd - Rock

The Eagles:
Hotel California - The Eagles - Rock
Desperado - The Eagles - Rock/Country Rock

The Beatles:
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles - Rock
Help! - The Beatles - Rock
Abbey Road - The Beatles - Rock
Let it Be - The Beatles - Rock

Evanescence:
Fallen - Evanescence - Metal/Rock

Michael Jackson:
Thriller - Michael Jackson - Pop
Bad - Michael Jackson - Pop
Dangerous - Michael Jackson - Pop

Queen:
A Night at the Opera - Queen - Rock
Made In Heaven - Queen - Rock
Jazz - Queen - Rock

I'll post more later.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 23, 2011)

Blink182 - Enema of the State & Take Off Your Pants and Jacket - Punk Rock.


----------



## mad567 (Feb 23, 2011)

linkin Park - Meteora
Linkin Park - a thousant sands
disturbed - ten thousant fists
Elvenking - The Scythe
HIM - Dark Light
helloween - dark ride
breaking benjamin - Phobia
Queens of the stone age - Songs For The Deaf


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

Thread temporarily closed at CAS's request.  Should be opened again soon enough!


----------

